# Electric sharpener



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

Just saw this one on youtube...
I can't believe they dared to use it on single bevel knife..
[video=youtube;3REtvQGtwvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3REtvQGtwvs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2011)

Do they make a natural stone version?


----------



## MadMel (May 19, 2011)

I don't understand Japanese but maybe the attachment change is to accommodate a single bevel? But I've never been a fan of these pull through sharpeners at all..


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2011)

yeah... the cartridge are different for single and double bevel... but man that was funny


----------



## Potato42 (May 19, 2011)

How come nobody is playing "name that knife!" yet? I can't narrow it down enough.oke1:


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2011)

video is too blurry to read


----------



## jannend (May 19, 2011)

JBroida said:


> video is too blurry to read


 
It's not too blurry....
It's from KAI, obivously since it's an ad from KAI.
*&#38306;&#23403;&#20845; *&#37504;&#23551; &#26412;&#37628; &#21644;&#21253;&#19969; &#20986;&#20995; :headbang:







It's a blurrier picture, but that's what on the deba in the video... Well, an older version of the knife.
The new one has english next to the kanji


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2011)

haha... i didnt even notice that i was from kai in the video... i was trying to read the knife too hard :happy2:


----------



## steeley (May 19, 2011)

Dave do you ware a green apron like that when you sharpen.:shots:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2011)

steeley said:


> Dave do you ware a green apron like that when you sharpen.:shots:




Yes but it used to be white, the chromium oxide got to it.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 19, 2011)

yikes...


----------



## Tristan (May 19, 2011)

Ah, late to the party. I would have recognised that guy anywhere... he lives on TV screens in my local Isetan department shop selling all kinds of Kai products. I bought a manual whetstone from them once...

I use it to sharpen my letter openers now.

But only because I don't want the opener to become too sharp.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 19, 2011)

while i love the idea that East is exactly like West, i don't understand why anybody who uses a single bevel knife would be a target market? on the other hand, it probably gives reasonable results it's used properly. i would be comfortable doing brain surgery (assuming i had the knife skills) with my knives but that isn't, let's face it, really necessary for most people. hell, i dull the knives that i let my girlfriend use, because she is scared of them. that device would be perfect!


----------



## Tristan (May 20, 2011)

In the last 2 years, supermarkets here have started selling japanese style knives. But they likely have no faith in the local demand, hence have flooded the market with cheap versions. 

We are talking about nasty thin steel, stamped out in the shape of yanagibas, debas, santoku etc. Single bevelled, double bevelled... and the prices start from as low as $18-30. So in these department stores, the high end knives with promoters are Henckles and WMF... Perception is reality.

I was using a masamoto 270 gyuto the other day, and my colleague was like, why are you using such a cheap knife? I gave him "the look".


----------



## MadMel (May 20, 2011)

Tristan said:


> In the last 2 years, supermarkets here have started selling japanese style knives. But they likely have no faith in the local demand, hence have flooded the market with cheap versions.
> 
> We are talking about nasty thin steel, stamped out in the shape of yanagibas, debas, santoku etc. Single bevelled, double bevelled... and the prices start from as low as $18-30. So in these department stores, the high end knives with promoters are Henckles and WMF... Perception is reality.
> 
> I was using a masamoto 270 gyuto the other day, and my colleague was like, why are you using such a cheap knife? I gave him "the look".


 
Haha that's very true. Even most chefs over here perceive the big german brands as the top end knives. I get looks for using my Hiromoto at work...From people whose best knives are mirror polished WMFs which prolly cost twice as much as mine...


----------

